# Logan 200 parts for the back gear engagement pin



## expressline99 (Mar 26, 2017)

I need a picture of the actual parts for the back gear pin. I know there is a spring. But the way my gear is designed it appears there is a spot for a roll pin as there is a hole all the way through. Probably to keep the spring in place. On top of that I'd like to know if there is a small ball bearing in there that the spring pushes up against to go into the groove on the engagement pin.  

The only reason I am messing with this thing is because I'm working on putting those replacement bearings in that I found on ebay. (NOS without a groove.) 

I've fixed this issue before...it sticking but taking it apart this time things look different. I think last time I didn't see the hole for the roll pin. There isn't a pin in there now. But I'd really like to see what is really supposed to be there. The parts guide is so small I can't see it. It shows a spring and the push/pull pin. Maybe a roll pin? Hard to tell. 

Anyone out there had theirs apart lately? 

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 26, 2017)

Paul, I have a few back gears in my parts pile. Can you post a pic of yours. If I have the correct pin you can have it for the cost of postage.  I know the gears are trashed but the pins are probably usable.


----------



## expressline99 (Mar 26, 2017)

Chuck K said:


> Paul, I have a few back gears in my parts pile. Can you post a pic of yours. If I have the correct pin you can have it for the cost of postage.  I know the gears are trashed but the pins are probably usable.



Hey Chuck thanks,

I have the pin itself I'm just trying to figure out if everyone else has a spring, a ball bearing and a roll pin securing those two on the side of the pin? Take a look at my pictures. I have a roll pin just started in the side there but that's me adding it. It seems to me even though it's drilled for it there isn't enough room for the roll pin with the spring and the ball bearing behind it. It could be that I'm over thinking this.

Paul













Logan 200 bull gear roll pin goes here? 2 I am not sure?



__ expressline99
__ Mar 26, 2017


















Logan 200 bull gear back view where pin comes through.



__ expressline99
__ Mar 26, 2017


















Logan 200 bull gear front view pin removed.



__ expressline99
__ Mar 26, 2017


















Logan 200 bull gear back view



__ expressline99
__ Mar 26, 2017


















Logan 200 bull gear engagement pin. Flat side.



__ expressline99
__ Mar 26, 2017


















Logan 200 bull gear engagement pin. Round side



__ expressline99
__ Mar 26, 2017


















Logan 200 bull gear roll pin goes here? 1



__ expressline99
__ Mar 26, 2017


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 27, 2017)

I looked at my parts book and it didn't have enough detail to make it clear, but it looks right: you need the ball and the spring to 
act as a detent for the plunger.  It looks as though the roll pin holds it together.


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 27, 2017)

I can't help you. I have 3 gears, two that are complete but have the lever style release and one like yours that is bare.  It does sound like what you're doing will work whether it's the way it was or not.


----------



## expressline99 (Mar 27, 2017)

I appreciate you both looking. I have to cut the spring down that I have in there. It's too big to put behind my roll pin.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 27, 2017)

You could always call Logan and check on whether they have the spring and ball available.  Be
sure to have your serial number available if you call.

http://www.lathe.com


----------



## expressline99 (Mar 27, 2017)

My spring is toast the ball I have. Looks like the roll pin doesn't work. There is Zero clearance if it's installed. I don't understand the ball thing either. It sticks up pretty much to the top of the hole it's in. The only thing I can imagine is that the ball is captured halfway in the spring? Then the other end is semi coiled through one of the pass through holes in order to secure it. But it's obvious to me now I don't have the proper spring.

I am going to get on Scott's page and order the spring. I think I saw it on there a while back. (months and months ago)


----------



## expressline99 (Mar 27, 2017)

Edited *********** That diagram didn't match my unit. Apparently my model uses the original thought I had. It's a very small roll pin 3/32", a small spring and a ball bearing. 

I ended up calling Scott and he straightened me out. I was able to order the spring from him. So when that gets here I'll update this thread with my results.

Paul


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 28, 2017)

You're right, the parts book doesn't make it clear.  If you decide to call Logan, they'll hand you off to Scott and he'll explain how it goes together.


----------



## expressline99 (Mar 28, 2017)

Nogoingback said:


> You're right, the parts book doesn't make it clear.  If you decide to call Logan, they'll hand you off to Scott and he'll explain how it goes together.


* I called see updated post above yours*
Paul


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 28, 2017)

Great, glad you got it sorted.


----------



## expressline99 (Mar 29, 2017)

Logan 200 Bull Gear Pin Assembly



__ expressline99
__ Mar 29, 2017
__
back gear pin
logan 200 parts for the back gear engagement pin
logan bull gear




						This is how the engagement pin assembly goes together. There is a blind hole UNDER the...
					




OK here is the full info with a picture of all the parts needed.
My Logan 200 is apparently an earlier one. It doesn't use what is normally found in the diagrams. I'm sure lots of people have this so this is what you need and how to put it together/reverse for taking apart of course!
You will need a 7/32" diameter spring 3/4" long. I bought a longer one and cut it down. A 7/32" ball bearing. I actually had mine but it was not installed correctly. The bull gear pin. and a roll pin. The roll pin is 3/32" diameter by 3/4" long. Longer is OK. There's room around where it goes in for this to be installed. *(Note*: I put a slight bevel on my engagement pin using the belt sander to allow Finding the hole in the pulley easier. Don't go crazy with this or you'll make it have slop around the pin! It's not needed but it's what I did.)

First! Clean all the parts. Now is the time to remove any paint that might be on the engagement pin and any burs. Once clean lightly oil everything.

Starting off with everything uninstalled. There is a blind hole UNDER the engagement pin. I did not notice this at first until I was told it was there. Caused me to spend lots of time pondering how it worked...LOL even though it's way simpler than I had though. Anyway, You put the spring in the blind hole. On top of that goes the bearing. make sure if you shortened your spring like I did to place the factory part of the coil up towards the bearing this will keep the bearing from lodging itself into the spring and becoming useless. (Probably what happened with mine originally.)

After this comes the tricky part. Now you have a ball bearing on a spring...push the Engagement pin in up to the spring. Make sure the flat part of the engagement pin is facing UP towards the outside of the gear. From the top you will need to work the ball bearing and spring down while keeping LIGHT pressure on the engagement pin. If you don't you will bend over the tiny spring and be back where you started...at the parts store. I was chasing my ball bearing around several times while doing this. Anyway, The ball bearing will also have a tendency to come out the "side/back of the gear hole" when you get close to having it all the way down. In order to combat this I just stuck a Hex key in the back loosely to block the hole. As well, I pushed the ball bearing down using a dental style pick. The inexpensive type from HBF.

Now that you have the everything pushed down and under the engagement pin. The pin should be pushed forward into the hole enough that all that you see looking down into the "top/outer edge hole" is the flat part of the pin. The purpose of the Roll pin is to hold the engagement pin from ever moving too far from the ball bearing underneath. Which would cause it to become dislodged and be broken like mine.  So Drive the roll pin into place with a punch. Careful not to mushroom the roll pin.. 

Now you should be able to hear the ball bearing click into it's grooves cleanly now.

Go in reverse starting with the roll pin to remove.

If I missed something by all means feel free to tell me or ask me.

Paul


----------

